
Ask HN: How to help Hong Kong - adamnemecek
I&#x27;m pretty livid about the situation in Hong Kong. I would love to help but I&#x27;m not sure how. Would organizing protests at the Chinese embassies in the US &amp; Europe help? It would make most sense to coordinate with people in Hong Kong for maximum impact. Does anyone know someone who might be close to the organizers in Hong Kong?
======
notahacker
I suspect that however well informed and intentioned, protests organized by
Americans in America would be unhelpful, since the Chinese angle is that the
protests are driven by US attempts to destabilise them rather than by the Hong
Kong public being concerned about threats to their civil rights

~~~
chr1
Would it be useful to protest about Xinjiang instead? After all if
unsuccessful many of the protesters may end up in the same kind of reeducation
camps.

------
throwaway_2047
I'm a Hongkonger. You are already helping by asking here on HN. Keep raising
the awareness. Make sure people know the proximate and root cause of the
protest. People needs to know Hong Kong is not China. People need to know the
violence exerted by the police force. People need to know we are the most
peaceful protestors in the world. And all conflicts, literally all, are
elicited not by the protestors, but by the police.

There are so much more people need to know

~~~
meiraleal
> People needs to know Hong Kong is not China.

Hong Kong is not China the same way Hawaii is not US (hint: they both are).

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Maybe Fiji or Puerto Rico would be better examples?

~~~
meiraleal
I thought the same after replying, but I think Hawaii is still a good example,
as China treats Hong Kong the same way US treats Hawaii: as an inalienable
part of itself.

------
dragonsh
If you are livid about situation in Hong Kong, try to launch an education
campaign in Hong Kong to not accept living in prison size cell apartment and
pay astronomical prices for it. This results in staying hostage to developers
for life and then blame someone for falling standards of living.

Ask people in HK to study and spend more money on science and innovation not
on property speculation and get rich quick scheme.

Singapore learning from Hong Kong in early years already surpassed it by miles
by doing just that focusing on basic health, education and house and avoid
letting it's people stay hostage to rich billionaires.

Protests are just symptoms of that simmering discontent with underlying house,
education and healthcare problems. This cannot be resolved by relying on old
ways in which Hong Kong got rich due to closed mainland China.

~~~
adamnemecek
I'm more interested in direct actions.

~~~
dragonsh
This is direct action don't need any intermediary. You can just start by
launching a good website explaining these 3 fundamental issues of house,
education and health. People conflate this issues with unnecessary issues to
vent their anger, you would have helped such people to see clearly with your
content.

------
hker
Some concrete actions that could help Hong Kong:

1\. For governments worldwide:

1a. Freeze the assets of senior officials of the Chinese and Hong Kong
governments who violated human rights, in the style of Hong Kong Human Rights
and Democracy Act of 2019.

1b. Stop exporting crowd-control equipment to Hong Kong which could be used by
the Police Force.

2\. For citizens worldwide:

2a. Urge your governments to do the above.

2b. Stop collaborating with China in the research and development of
surveillance technology, which is being used also in Xinjiang.

2c. Purchase goods and services not from Chinese sources.

------
znpy
Probably running a tor relay or exit node. I guess they'll need a way to
access the outside world when things get really messy -- if they haven't yet.

Or you could do the unwise thing and go there and just walk around. When
you'll get beaten up because the chinese government is letting the local mob
go and beat random people, that should make a case. Maybe journalists could
pick that up.

~~~
CapricornNoble
>>>"Or you could do the unwise thing and go there and just walk around."

I would really discourage that. There are strong signs that the People's Armed
Police might intervene (they are already staging/exercising in Shenzhen). It
could turn into another Tienanmen Square situation.

[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-08-12/global-times-
shows...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-08-12/global-times-shows-
dramatic-video-chinese-army-preparing-hong-kong-invasion)

------
joelx
I think we will see a Tiananmen Square style end to this protest soon.
Technology has put too much power in the hands of a few unscrupulous
dictators. I think we will see even Western countries fall this time around.

------
auganov
The big thing is getting coverage. Especially coverage that isn't just matter-
of-fact style reporting. If you can help with the press this is always a high-
impact activity.

------
dsjfalsdkj
Help them buy goggles and stuff.

